# My Journal



## bassmaster6262 (May 19, 2005)

Since Im new I though I would post my diet and workout.
Im cutting now so this is what i eat.
Meal 1
1/2 cup oatmeal
1/4 cup cc
4 strawberries
5 egg whites 
1 egg yolk
I mix all of this together and make pancakes

Meal 2 
Protein shake 
10 Almonds

Meal 3
6 oz. can of tuna
2 cups of salad w/ving. dressing
3/4 cup brown rice

Meal 4 
Protein shake
10 Almonds

Meal 5
8 oz. chicken
2 cups of veggies

Meal 6 
Protein Shake

I workout on a 5 on 2 off schedule.
Monday Chest & Abs
Tuesday Back & Abs
Wednesday Legs
Thursday Shoulders & Abs
Friday Arms & Abs
I also run on Sat. Tues. and Thurs.

Age 20
Height 5'10"
Weight 165
BF 6%
Bench 275 1X
Squat not really sure i dont go to heavy on squats anymore but i rep out with 315 3 sets 12x but less than a year ago I got 560 but i was weighting 190 then.

Yesterday I worked out shoulders
4 set of 12 starting at 115 going to 145
3 sets of 10 side lat raises
3 sets of 10 front raises
3 set of shrugs bar in front and bar behind me
ABS 20 mins. weighted and 30 mins. of running


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 19, 2005)

welcome bassmaster!!!  diet looks awesome... are you cutting for a comp? 6%BF... so my guess would be yeah...? Good luck!!


----------



## bassmaster6262 (May 23, 2005)

Firday I worked out bies and tries
3X12 hammer
3X12 preacher
3X10 barbell
3X10 cable
4Xburnout dips
3X10 pressdowns
3x12 over the head extentions
3X12 kickbacks

Sat off

Sunday ran 2 miles


----------

